# AKIOS 656 CTM line out alarm (clicker)



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I was asked how the clicker sounded. I figure it's easier to show than to tell... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrmMHQJiRVI

Tommy


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank's Tommy!! Sound's good too Me


----------

